# **** cuff traps



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a **** problem, a cat, and a near useless live trap.
I have caught three ***** in my garage and breezeway, and there is still at least one left. The havahart easy set caught two, and allowed two to escape. Now I have a **** that is trap shy.
I don't want to set a conibear because of the cat. Will a cat bother a cuff trap?


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe just once, if it's smart:lol:


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd try a sweet bait in your **** cuff

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Any suppliers in jackson or washtenaw county?


----------



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

I use a DP duke on a horse far I trap. The homeowner asked that I get rid of the coo s they has because they get into the horses grain and this can be potential fatal if the ***** poop/pee In the grain. I planned on using 1.5 foot hold (flat hole sets along the fences) the only problem I ran into was the dozen barn cats that the owner loved so much. I invested in the Duke DP traps and use a mix of old grease from cooking and marshmallows and I catch one every time I set them. Never had a problem with the cats because the animal has to grab and pull the trigger instead of pushing it.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

My partner caught twp cats this past season in the duke dp it is possible...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry that was suppose to be 2


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a friend that lives next to a metro park,he has trapped 41 ***** in just over a month, he uses a live trap by his pond and duck coop.you are not allowed to relocate them here so they end up food for the Turkey buzzards,this is the first year in 30 years he has been over run by *****,,,he uses fish guts in the trap.
My nephew lives in Ida Mi he has **** problems getting his chickens,he tried all kinds of traps,because of cats and dogs.He just went mack to live traps with fish guts ,it is working fine so far


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

If you had a good live trap ? try pie tin full of water in trap. Cats wont enter and I have taken a few shy ***** that went in,they love there water.


----------



## BowHunter222 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have good luck with a old tuna/cat food can with a little peanut butter in it and a few marshmallows. I flip the can upside down to ensure the trap goes off.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

s&a smolen said:


> If you had a good live trap ? try pie tin full of water in trap. Cats wont enter and I have taken a few shy ***** that went in,they love there water.


The **** is now live trap shy- see first post.


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

And many times, takes Cage shy ****

.


----------



## Farm Lane (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.ztraps.com/#anchor_45

Problem solved


----------

